
Australian bureaucrat loses landmark case over political tweets - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-49259942
======
ColinWright
Ms Banerji's lawyer ... asserted the implications could go further.

"The implication is that for any employee-employer relationship, if the
employee is critical of the employer's position on some politically relevant
social issue, they can be sacked," he said, reported the Australian
Broadcasting Corporation.

"This is a really naive decision in terms of the political realities of what
exist in the community."

